# Any vapers out there?



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone else vape?

If so, share your set up and favorite juices!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I was working with a guy that was all about those just recently...had some serious lookin' equipment there, too! All of the sudden, there'd be this plume just slowly wafting by, & it'd be from this guy who kept some apparatus in his inside shirt pocket, & would just open it up to take a puff. I like to puff on the occasional pipe (I'm VERY fond of Mac Baren's "Frog Morton" blends), but this isn't usually possible when I need to most. I asked him if he smoked anything (tobacco) in addition, & he said he used to smoke cigarettes, but quit with the help of these things. He had a whole bag full of "vaping" paraphernalia, & hooked me up with this baton looking thing that unscrewed from the center, with a contained vessel for adding the liquid to be vapourized. He had this maple flavoured stufc that reminded me of roed-trip breakfast stops at Bob Evans...good, but I wasn't really feelin' it. Then he busted out with this peach shit...YUMMY! It was nice to have such ready access to a shot of nicotine when it was actually useful. I didn't catch the guys number though, & its a shame, because I wouldn't mind having my own "rig" for such situations...

...& that's my experience with vaping. What's good? It's not something I'm looking to get into habitually, but I'd love a nice set up for when the wheels are spinnin'...


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep, Danny,

Got my head straight about it, and decided that one way or the other that I was going to quit smoking cigarettes. I had been observing some "FIENDS" of mine that were vaping, and some of them had turned into Mad Scientist, mixing concoctions and such. I thought they were crazy! But, I decided to give it a chance. I tried one of the cheap disposables, and it was OK as I continued to smoke. When that ran out, I decided to buy a "rig". That was Feb. 8, 2014--yeah, I wrote it down and memorized it--and I have not smoked a cigarette since. One of the best decisions I ever made, and at 56 years old, I wish I had never started in the first place. I didn't even like smoking, but it was COOL! What a bunch of crap! It is addictive, and deadly! Have you seen the commercials with that poor woman Teri. She had to get up in the morning and put on her hair, put her teeth in, attach that thing to the hole in her throat so she could KINDA talk, wrap a scarf around her neck, and go meet the day. She is dead now. She was 53 years old. What a waste! Guess I'm hooked on vaping now, but I have reduced nicotine level from 24 mg. to 12 mg., so I guess that is improvement? I know the jury is still out on the health effects of vaping, but I can tell you that I physically feel better. I'm just waiting on the F-ing government to figure out how they are going to scr*w us for even MORE tax money--gurantee it is coming. Anyway, I know I breathe better, have more energy, food tastes better, and some other good side effects, plus my breath don't stink--as much! LOL. I have a bunch of friends that smoke, and over the past year, the smoke has started to bother me quite a bit, so I try to stay up wind as much as possible. If I'm too close, later MY clothes stink. My best friend also started vaping. I had suggested he give it a try and he did every thing but cuss me out telling me he would NEVER quit smoking! Well, he's a convert now, and says he feels better too. He's coming up on about 11 months, and hasn't smoked any more. Woo Hoo!

Ditched my old adjustable "stick" batteries--read as all dropped and all broke. I have an Eleaf iStick 50 watt battery and a Protank that uses KangerTech coil unit. The large capacity battery is for duration. It goes up to 10 volts but 5 volts is about my limit. Anything past 5v is like trying to eat fire and I am not joking at all! I AM NOT THE TOBACCO POLICE, but it is becoming more and more "socially unacceptable" in more and more places. I personally don't like it, because I think it's too much of the government "protecting you from yourself". Anyway.

Long winded Steve


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, that was long winded!


----------



## DiddleyDee (Dec 3, 2014)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Wow, that was long winded!


But pretty much every vapers experience 

and the journey continues with temperature control and other techy stuff.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Any pics by chance ? 
Thanks


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I spent way too much money getting into vaping and now only do it on occasion. Its certainly better than cigarettes and I enjoy the flavors. I don't need the nicotine fix anymore so use it to curb my tendency to eat when bored and or watching TV. I get my sweet fix without eating junk food, well not as much anyway.

If y'all like a pipe then check out epipeforum.org epipemods.com and e-cigarette-forum.com for general information and help about vaping. There's a lot of diy stuff on the forums and I know that's right up most of y'alls alley.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i use a I-taste mvp with a ecto tank with bottom coil


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Devil'sRival said:


> I spent way too much money getting into vaping and now only do it on occasion. Its certainly better than cigarettes and I enjoy the flavors. I don't need the nicotine fix anymore so use it to curb my tendency to eat when bored and or watching TV. I get my sweet fix without eating junk food, well not as much anyway.
> If y'all like a pipe then check out epipeforum.org epipemods.com and e-cigarette-forum.com for general information and help about vaping. There's a lot of diy stuff on the forums and I know that's right up most of y'alls alley.





DiddleyDee said:


> Slingshot Silas said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that was long winded!
> ...


So..from those of you that have done the trial, error, & research, what's the "best of the best" out there right now with regards to quality & cutting edge tech? I'm not an avid consumer, but there are "therapeutic" attributes to nicotine, if used properly. I'd love, & I'm being frank here, a "flashy" delivery system that makes it look like I know what it's all about, without having to really no shít about it, other than maintenance & proper upkeep. A lot of guys vape, & I'd love not to look like a wierdo when I use it purposefully via pipe tobacco at odd times & required distances. What could I buy to make me one of the cool kids?


----------



## DiddleyDee (Dec 3, 2014)

Watch this video for an idea.








Tentacle Toast said:


> So..from those of you that have done the trial, error, & research, what's the "best of the best" out there right now with regards to quality & cutting edge tech? I'm not an avid consumer, but there are "therapeutic" attributes to nicotine, if used properly. I'd love, & I'm being frank here, a "flashy" delivery system that makes it look like I know what it's all about, without having to really no shít about it, other than maintenance & proper upkeep. A lot of guys vape, & I'd love not to look like a wierdo when I use it purposefully via pipe tobacco at odd times & required distances. What could I buy to make me one of the cool kids?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I picked up the habit a few months ago. I started small, like most do. But if you know me at all, you know that I don't do anything half way. I started watching everything I could to learn more. I up my vape to a MVP 2 and a better clearomizer. I was lucky enough to win one of the MVP 3...it came straight from Innokin and works very well.

My current set ups are a Reo Grand with a Marquis clone, a Reo Mini with a Veritas clone (both are bottom feeders) and a IPV 150 watt with a Veritas clone (my only dripper set up that I like).

I have several others including an Aspire Sub Ohm set up and several of the different sub ohm tanks that can be rebuilt.

I also have around 40 different bottles of juice...I like to have a choice :rofl: . Most are 0mg nic so that I can add my own to get the level I want...I like a very low nic level since most of my builds are in the .4 to .9 ohm range and anything higher takes away from the flavor.

A couple of my favorite juices are pearnapple from Innevape, smokey mountain blueberry from Vapejoose, and catatonic, and deviant from Sicboy.















Todd


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

All my guys in the back room manufacturing products Vape big time. I go back and the place smells like a fruit factory :- )

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"Clearomizer"...?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> "Clearomizer"...?


A small tank and atomizer that holds juice, usually 1ml to 3ml in size, but could be bigger. These are the style normally found on the pen style batteries that most people start with or go to after using the ones that like cigs.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> I picked up the habit a few months ago. I started small, like most do. But if you know me at all, you know that I don't do anything half way. I started watching everything I could to learn more. I up my vape to a MVP 2 and a better clearomizer. I was lucky enough to win one of the MVP 3...it came straight from Innokin and works very well.
> 
> My current set ups are a Reo Grand with a Marquis clone, a Reo Mini with a Veritas clone (both are bottom feeders) and a IPV 150 watt with a Veritas clone (my only dripper set up that I like).
> 
> ...


some might say you have a problem where do you get your own nicotine?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Gray wolf where do you get your own nicotine to add your own levels is there a on line company you order from


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

bigron said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up the habit a few months ago. I started small, like most do. But if you know me at all, you know that I don't do anything half way. I started watching everything I could to learn more. I up my vape to a MVP 2 and a better clearomizer. I was lucky enough to win one of the MVP 3...it came straight from Innokin and works very well.
> ...


I never get into any hobby less than 100% I quit smoking 19 years ago...I was a 3 pack/day minimum smoker, up to 6 packs a day if I was playing in a pool tournament or something similar where I was up for 20+hours.

I get my nicotine at https://www.myfreedomsmokes.com/nicotine-mixing-supplies/unflavored-nicotine/liquid-nicotine-eliquid-vapes-unflavored.html.

They have a really good selection of flavors, VG and PG for anyone wanting to try mixing their own juice. I have ordered several times from them and they ship super fast and are a quality company.

Make sure that you do lots of research. There is some great videos out there on how to mix and make juice. For me, learning about it was a big part of the fun.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > GrayWolf said:
> ...


thank you brother i really appreciate it i use the brand (halo purity) juice,i like it alot,i just never knew you could just buy nicotine out right


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

There are a lot of really good juices out there, and some that are just plain nasty. I have a very muted sense of smell, so my I don't taste things very well. I go to the very low nic content so that I get a better tasting juice and still get some of the nic effects. I would love to try some of the complicated flavors, but I won't be able to really appreciate them...at least not at this time.

If you end up getting some of the nicotine, just be careful. It only takes one drop of the stronger nic to get someone sick if it gets on the skin. I've had it melt latex gloves...I was lucky to get them off before it got through.

Also, it's easier to work with the nic when it's in a higher PG base. I have 100% VG base and I have to heat the juice to get it to disperse in the juice.

Another place to get good info is on the Electronic Cigarette Forum (ECF) https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/. It's not the easiest forum to navigate because it is so vast and they have some picky rules, but once you figure it out, there is tons of info there on every part of vaping.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I have been vaping for almost 4 years now. From left to right: Mod - Seven22, Atomizer - Kayfun V2 with a Confun kit (holds 11ml of juice in small mode and 24ml in extended mode)...in the middle is a Mr Silica Hybrid that has been engraved by Vape"n"Shine, LLC and holds 5ml...on the right, Mod - DB Modz DNA30, Atomizer - GG Ithaka holding roughly 3.5ml. As far as juice goes I make all my own. I have not bought juice in about 2 years now. It is so much cheaper than buying juice retail it's ridiculous.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Anybody around here that vapes natural herb or is it strictly juicers? I've on occasion tried the disposable fruit flavor no nicotine disposables but never really liked that... Vaping a good haze in my home built or my brother's Vapir though.... There's simply no comparison I tell ya.

Toast bro I'm pretty sure I'm not telling you anything new here but THC is so much nicer than nicotine...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Where I live, herb is not legal...yet. That leaves me with juice only. I buy my juice with no nicotine and add my own to get the level that I want. You are 100% correct that the disposable ones are junk. I have 2 Reos, an IPV 150 watt, an MVP 3, and 2 TMODs on the way (along with several smaller ego style batteries).

I enjoy making my own coils for my bottom feed attys. It lets me decide how hot/cool the vape is and how much flavor vs. cloud I get.

Nothing like relaxing with a good vape at the end of the day.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I really should read up on this stuff lol. Are there any ready made models available with adjustable temperatures that can be fully disassembled and will stand up to sticky gunk like hash oil? 
Cuz that to me would be the holy grail of vape... A pocket unit with decent battery life and good temperature adjustment, easily cleaned and durable... And reasonably priced of course... But I'm pretty sure I'm asking the impossible lol


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> I really should read up on this stuff lol. Are there any ready made models available with adjustable temperatures that can be fully disassembled and will stand up to sticky gunk like hash oil?
> Cuz that to me would be the holy grail of vape... A pocket unit with decent battery life and good temperature adjustment, easily cleaned and durable... And reasonably priced of course... But I'm pretty sure I'm asking the impossible lol


Try looking into some of the reviews from this guy....https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkoCB2mzw0tSXyZMqZ3bLPw. I have watched a bunch of his reviews on vaping. He is definitely an interesting character. Maybe he has reviewed something like what you are looking for.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got talking with my brother about this stuff n he said he did some research pretty recently. Said there's e-cig shape herb vaporizers and even ones that look exactly like asthma inhalers???? starting at some sixty euros or so.

Ideal temperatures: start out at about 160c/320f and work up to 185-190c/365-375f for herb, somewhere in between for oil or tincture.

I'll ask my brother for a link if anybody is interested


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Anybody around here that vapes natural herb or is it strictly juicers? I've on occasion tried the disposable fruit flavor no nicotine disposables but never really liked that... Vaping a good haze in my home built or my brother's Vapir though.... There's simply no comparison I tell ya.
> Toast bro I'm pretty sure I'm not telling you anything new here but THC is so much nicer than nicotine...


LoL, I like the nicotine for the slight cognitive edge; it may be placebo effect, but hey...

I quit that shít years ago, but its funny you mention it, because a friend from out of state just gifted me some last week...& I don't remember why I ever quit...but once it's gone, I'm done again. At 34ish, I think I've just outgrown it (except for these situations). That said, do you remember when those "fishbowl" vaporizers came out in the late nineties? The same kid who gave me this used to have one, & it sucked for those of us with quality stuff (ah, the memories...Northern Lights, Durban Poison, Kali Mist, Alaskan Thunderfuck...LoL...any of that still around?) because it really diminished the flavor. He thought it was because of the temp, so he made his own with one of those adjustable soldering pen things, & an actual fish bowl, but it didn't help...

Anyways, mushrooms & DMT (n,n) is where it's at for me..I see god in the fractals...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I know what you're talking about with the fish bowl vapes bro we made one back then from a big pickle jar and a soldering iron. Still have it actually????. It was kind of OK but it sucked rectum compared to the digitally adjustable Vapir.

About those varieties... I never heard of Alaskan thunder but the rest is still going strong here.

I actually had my first try at DMT yesterday on a rave but sadly there was only one hit left in the light bulb vape and it wasn't quite enough to fly among the stars and see the fractals it was a pretty enjoyable experience and left me feeling liberated in some sense. I'd describe what I felt was "Molly light" for about twenty minutes but with a lasting sense of liberation and well being. No visual effects.

I actually go much deeper on a balloon of medical nitrous so I'm pretty sure there just wasn't enough in the pipe this time.

But anytime you spend 20+ hours on a rave of which some 15 dancing, it's a good party, fractals or no fractals????


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, vaper...and VaPer (Virginia Perique pipe tobacco). ????


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to smoke ... but not often. now I vape .. a little more often. It is a stress reliever.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i dont vape or smoke, but i like the smell of cigars and a lot of the vapers also have a sweet smelling aroma to them.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's one of my favorite VaPers:


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's one of my vape setups. Eleaf iStick TC40 watt with a Kanger Subtank Mini. Juice for today is VapeWild's Piña Colada at 6mg of nicotine.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

K Williams said:


> Here's one of my vape setups. Eleaf iStick TC40 watt with a Kanger Subtank Mini. Juice for today is VapeWild's Piña Colada at 6mg of nicotine.


 Nice set up! I have the same mod in front of me right now with a Veritas dripper.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Also, it's easier to work with the nic when it's in a higher PG base. I have 100% VG base and I have to heat the juice to get it to disperse in the juice.
> 
> Another place to get good info is on the Electronic Cigarette Forum (ECF) https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/. It's not the easiest forum to navigate because it is so vast and they have some picky rules, but once you figure it out, there is tons of info there on every part of vaping.


 Hey Todd, :wave:

Just went to that ECF forum. Man, the rules and regulations on there were, um, substantial! LOL. I thought they were for operating a nuclear missile launch verification protocol. Just kidding, Man. I will have to join-up to try to keep up. I am too far behind on the lingo and the equipment. I'm still vaping along. Coming up on two years without a cigarette, and vaping has proven to be one of the best decisions I have ever made. I AM STILL NOT THE TOBACCO POLICE! :angrymod: But, I still have to get up-wind of my (still smoking) friends. The smoke is starting to really bother me now. If I get too close, I am acutely aware of the smoke being in my clothing, later on. To each his own. I am waiting for the government to really get it's grubby little paws on it, and tax the he!! out of it. It is expensive enough to get started, but it has saved me a ton of money in the long run. I'm sold on it.

Vape on SlingShooter's

Steve aka SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Slingshot Silas said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Also, it's easier to work with the nic when it's in a higher PG base. I have 100% VG base and I have to heat the juice to get it to disperse in the juice.
> ...


Congrats on the 2 years! Keep it going.

Todd


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just started vapeing and was wondering if anyone had advice on a good RDA? And if anyone has a particular juice that they really like


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

shew97 said:


> Just started vapeing and was wondering if anyone had advice on a good RDA? And if anyone has a particular juice that they really like


Advice? Quit that stuff while you still can! It may be slightly less damaging than smoking actual tobacco, and as such may be a viable alternative for us, incurable old creatures of habit, who can't shake the nicotine jitters any other way... But I'm not at all convinced this doesn't damage your health. 
Inhaling flavored car radiator coolant can't be good for you, even if it is slightly less carcinogenic and otherwise damaging than straight up tobacco smoke.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

shew97 said:


> Just started vapeing and was wondering if anyone had advice on a good RDA? And if anyone has a particular juice that they really like


I ordered the a sample pack of 5 10ml bottles from Slim's Ejuice. Good prices and flavors. I have orange dream bar in my tank right now. I bought a mvp 3 pro mod that I really like and a freakshow rda but haven't had a chance to build coils to try it. Check out ecf forums for a lot of info.


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

I damaged my car 2 months ago and got a rental for 3 weeks. To avoid a $500 charge for smoking from Hertz, I bought an eleaf unit from a vape shop. I decided to quite cigs (the only form of tobacco I've ever used) altogether so I have not smoked at all for 2 months now. I don't know anything about the vaping equipment or the e-liquids and I don't really care to learn or make a hobby out of it. Also, for me I don't see the point of vaping anything except tobacco flavors but I may change my mind about that someday. I know tobacco flavored liquids are generally awful and vape stores around here have a small selection because of that. To make matters worse, I live in a fairly rural area so no close vape stores and the juice carried by tobacco outlets really suck. I like a low nic content - 6 mg / .6% and here are the tobacco substitutes I have tried.

The Best - 24/7 brand American Red. For the first 2 days, I had to convince myself that it tasted as good as a Marlboro Red (I smoked golds) but eventually it tasted better than cigs to me, especially while drinking alcohol. There's bit of sweetness to it but less than most without being dry like some tobacco substitutes. The 24/7 Mild is also good but has a bit less flavor. This brand is hard to find and not sold online.

Second Best - Charlie Noble Tripoli. I use this when I want something sweeter. Very aromatic. Everyone loves the fragrance. Very natural-no phoney or chemical taste. Also enhanced by partaking in the consumption of adult beverages, more so than tobacco even. Is that a thing with vaping? Can it lead to alcoholism?

These all suck:

Space Jam Eclipse - One of the more highly rated tobacco flavors. Cavendish and some kind of sweetness but very phoney and chemical tasting and too sweet? Blah!

Buck Naked Capital and American. One of only 2 brands carried by the closest tobacco store. How can vapor taste so dry! Liquid burnt cotton in your mouth. Yuck!

Zig Zag Traditional. The other brand at the closest store. Can't get the low nic content (it's 1.8%) and it's dry with no sweetness. The basic flavor isn't too bad, reminiscent of a cig. I could stand this for maybe a day if I'm out of the good stuff.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

shew97 said:


> Just started vapeing and was wondering if anyone had advice on a good RDA? And if anyone has a particular juice that they really like


 been vapin for years. Try looper and the hannya postless rda. Its a comp rda for 30 bucks.real stuff. Not a clone. I have a 100 watt sigelei runnin dual 22guage coils7 wraps at 70 watts. 4v 2.5 ish on the ohms. Super safe setup as far as batterys go.i know alot lol


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> shew97 said:
> 
> 
> > Just started vapeing and was wondering if anyone had advice on a good RDA? And if anyone has a particular juice that they really like
> ...


 or just stay with herbs?? Lol eitjer way. I can ride my bike from canal st to 211 st in the bronx non stop while being a vaper. Cant say the same for when i smoked marlboros.


----------

